# so fed up with social welfare



## sevenlights (23 Jul 2009)

Hi  Im so annoyed with the staff in my social welfare office all they do is  bark out at you when you come in, to cut a long story short, was told in jan that i couldnt apply for jb as i was recently separated, then told that I couldnt apply for lone parents as i wasnt separated long enough, told to come back in april,  (all stated very matter of fact with no room for questioning~) then went  back in april, same problem in fact was made feel so small that i left without filling in the forms.  Decided to down load forms online, if you go to social welfare website it states completed forms for one parent should be sent to sligo office which I duly did.  I phoned sligo  a  month later when I heard nothing, they said the forms should hve gone to local office.  they said they were in local office now and that i would hear from them soon.  4 weeks later went to local office, they said they only received tthem week previously and that I would be waiting 3 months but would i like to apply for jb in mean time as i was entitled, absolutely furious, as have maxed out every credit card etc whilst waiting and not to mention mortgage.  
still no jb still no lone parents and now on top of this i have been told that if i ever do get either, i have to go through the humiltiation of collecting in my local post office instead of through bank.  now if anyone says that there is nothing to be embarassed about im sorry but you have no idea wht its like to live in a tiny village


----------



## cleverclogs7 (23 Jul 2009)

sorry to hear that.i know i felt very intimidated also when i was starting off on loan parent.i was lucky at the time to have a very nice man looking after my welfare in the office.how and ever i still asked for my cash to be sent to my account in the bank.my new officer is a bit of a dragon.i avoid going down at all costs.which i why i come to this site as theres a few good people here who know alot about the works of social welfare and how to go about things getting done.


----------



## menna (23 Jul 2009)

i was waiting a year and i just got my lone parrent with two kids  when i did get mine they said they would not pay in my bank so i had to get it in post office


----------



## whampiri (23 Jul 2009)

That's correct, the wisdom of Mrs. Hannafin dictates that all payments go through the post office for the 1st 6 months. After that you can request that it goes through you bank a/c iirc.


----------



## samanthajane (24 Jul 2009)

Are you serious? 

In 2006 you had land worth 5 million,

jan 08- you were mortgage free, thinking of moving to spain to invest in a property there.

nov 08- you were living in spain.

nov 09- a "FRIEND" wanted to know if she would still keep her benefits if she moved to spain. 

apr 09- got shares left to you from when you father died in 2002, but your only just getting them now and wanting to know how much there worth.

july 09- wanting to know how long the wait was for loan parent you applied in april.

july 09- now your going to uni in england and want to know can you keep your irish benefits.

july 09- you haven't paid your mortgage in 6 months.

And now this post!!!!!! 

Dont you know that people can look at your previous posts?


----------



## canicemcavoy (24 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> In 2006 you had land worth 5 million,
> 
> ...


 
I would really love to know the story behind this too, if it isn't a wind-up.


----------



## shelly (24 Jul 2009)

Hey Samantha,
I totally feel your pain!! I hate social welfare and as a single parent with a child with autism I did everything to avoid social, put myself through college etc so i wouldn't have to deal with being humiliated and having to deal with them. One redundancy later I'm back in the same situation. Having queued for 3 hours I was told it could take 5 months for a claim to go through and to go to the Community welfare officer in the meantime. I think with the current economic climate people who don't normally have to deal with the system are going to realise how humiliating it is to have to shout your personal details across a counter to social welfare employee as the bored queue listens in to pass the time. I totally empathise as i feel totally deflated after having to attend any offices. Attending the CWO next week is going to remove the last of my pride :-( I've attended at least 9 interviews, got offered half but as HSE is pulling funds any I've been offered have had funds pulled at last minute etc. Anyway chin up, I agree it's humiliating, anyone who says otherwise hasn't had to experience the joys of dealing with this system so don't mind them.


----------



## shelly (24 Jul 2009)

Whoops....sorry ..that last post should have been... hey Seven lights


----------



## Rois (24 Jul 2009)

It is all a bit strange, but maybe we are being too quick to judge.  

A lot could have changed since 2006 and perhaps we're not getting the full story - 
that's her perogative. 

Clearly there are other issues she is dealing with now and this may not be the best 
place to have a rant about it.


----------



## canicemcavoy (24 Jul 2009)

Rois said:


> Clearly there are other issues she is dealing with now and this may not be the best
> place to have a rant about it.


 
Oh, this isn't a rant, I'm genuinely absolutely curious. I think the OP's story could throw some light on the last few years of the bubble. I do hope she recounts it in full.


----------



## smiley (24 Jul 2009)

Wheres the €5 million worth of land now???

Bloody hell!


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Jul 2009)

Rois said:


> It is all a bit strange, but maybe we are being too quick to judge.
> 
> A lot could have changed since 2006 and perhaps we're not getting the full story -


 
Yes. The land is probably only worth €3 million now!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jul 2009)

Please read the Posting Guidelines. Do not let off steam until you are a Frequent Poster and then, do so in the correct forum

Brendan


----------

